# Steering Column Boost Gauge for TT



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

(EDIT: Asking boost questions now, input appreciated :thumbup: ) I wanted to ask if steering column boost gauge kits for Mk.IVs can be used on the steering columns of Mk.I Audi TTs? The steering column kits are noticeably cheaper than AWE's vent-mounted kit. If the only difference is that the gauge will have Volkswagen's blue/red color scheme, I wouldn't mind.

Will it fit flush or does anything of the TT's bespoke instrument cluster or other interior bit around the column interfere with it somehow?

thanks for the help!


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

You can always go with a vent ring adapter ($25) and use a vent (still allows air pass-through). Hundreds of guys have gone this route:


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

thank you, Modshack. I'll consider this too, but I also wanted to know if the Mk.IV steering column kits would work because I wonder if they're easier to route. I don't want to wrestle with threading the vacuum feed through the firewall and somewhere into the dash and I'm terrible with wiring. If it's easier to go through the steering column, it'll be cheaper in labor.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This topic has been covered before. Steering column and a pillar gauge solutions are nonexistent. They can be made to fit if you are willing to dish in the effort to make them.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Scigano said:


> thank you, Modshack. I'll consider this too, but I also wanted to know if the Mk.IV steering column kits would work because I wonder if they're easier to route. I don't want to wrestle with threading the vacuum feed through the firewall and somewhere into the dash and I'm terrible with wiring. If it's easier to go through the steering column, it'll be cheaper in labor.



No problem. The MK4 style will block you center information display. Whichever you choose will require dropping the lower dash and routing a VAC line + wiring so no benefits there in labor there at all.

Here's a good DIY with wiring info: http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/gauges/awe_boost_gauge/


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> This topic has been covered before.


I figured as much, but when I tried searching for it, all I kept getting were gauges for sale (which is nice, but not what I needed).


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Just ordered my vent mount from ModShack (who works fast). Going to try it w/ AutoMeter's Sport-Comp 30 psi gauge. I'll pop the gauge in myself and have somebody else do the hard bit w/ the wiring and vacuum source.

Update next week :thumbup:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

It's really not a hard install at all. 

Boost line to FPR and wiring to the dimmer switch... two wires, on hose(and you wont need to cut any hoses so its reversible)

If I can do it anyone can...:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VroomTT said:


> If I can do it anyone can...:laugh:


Your confidence scares me:laugh:


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Funny you guys should mention that (I was just about to ask about this).

I had my N249 bypassed by my Audi/VW specialist. The whole 'bolt-up-one-hose' and 'other-hose-plugged-into-FPR-with-T connector' bit.

Since my N249 is bypassed and the Diverter Valve is plugged into the FPR line (pretty sure that's how he told me it's setup), do I still get the boost gauge plugged into that?

Do I just cut into the line and use an *additional* T connector to give vacuum feed to the boost gauge?

Diverter Valve - *connector* - Boost Gauge - *connector* - Fuel Pressure Regulator? (simple attempt to illustrate with text :facepalm: )

thank you!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome back Steve :thumbup:


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Scigano said:


> Diverter Valve - *connector* - Boost Gauge - *connector* - Fuel Pressure Regulator? (simple attempt to illustrate with text :facepalm: )
> 
> thank you!


The gauge will probably go in tomorrow or Monday, so would in between the Diverter Valve and Fuel Pressure Regulater be kosher (since I've bypassed my N249 and the DV is plugged into the FPR already)?


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Scigano said:


> thank you, Modshack. I'll consider this too, but I also wanted to know if the Mk.IV steering column kits would work because I wonder if they're easier to route. I don't want to wrestle with threading the vacuum feed through the firewall and somewhere into the dash and I'm terrible with wiring. If it's easier to go through the steering column, it'll be cheaper in labor.


either way you still have to hook the gauge up the same, whether you use a steering mount or vent mount. you also need to remove the lower dash in either case, and fwiw, running the vac line through the firewall takes 10 sec. The part that takes the longest is wiring up the gauge properly (splicing into the blue wire on the back of the dimmer switch). I had a mkiv steering column one in my previous TT temporarily until I got the modshack one steve makes. The steering one was horrible, it blocked the lcd, wasnt an exact fit, and just overall looked like crap. The TT is an object of smooth lines, and when something added is protruding from the steering column (or anywhere else for that matter) it takes away from the ingenuity of the vehicle. The vent mount is great, and for $25 you cant beat it. I will be ordering one for my roadster shortly.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

:laugh: I _have_ the ModShack boost gauge vent mount already and the gauge setup to put into my car. (ask Mr. ModShack himself, he shipped that mother the day before I ordered it, right quick :thumbup.

_Now_, I just want to know if feeding the gauge vacuum from between the Diverter Valve and Fuel Pressure Regulator will be fine (because I have my N249 bypassed and my DV is plugged via T connector into the FPR already). Or can feeding vacuum from there cause problems for how the gauge reads for "whatever" reason (I wouldn't know; it's why I ask).


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Gauge is in! Thanks ModShack! I'll add a pic to this comment a bit later.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey again, guys.

Question: with GIAC's software (which I think is supposed to spike between 18 an 20 psi), until what RPM should it hold that spike?

If I drop the gas at 3500 RPMs or more, I'll only go up to 15 lbs. and then start the decline.

If I start from below 3500 RPMs, I'll go to around 18~20 on the gauge.

If you go WOT from 3500 or higher, does the engine rev so quickly that the turbo quickly gets out of its efficiency area before it can get to that boost? I know from data logging that the software requests that number. (this is mostly in 1st or 2nd, which are admittedly short in my transmission compared to the others)

In a full 3rd gear pull, from low to high RPM, I'll hit the higher boost and then begin the slope.


----------

